

Check out the new Startup Genome app - bjoernlasseh
http://startupgenome.cc/navigate-your-startup-to-success-with-the-sta

======
contagionhealth
We're going to use this and put results into the Habit Labs Axioms. Great job
Max, Bjoern, et al.

------
bware218
The Startup Genome is a phenomenal tool and feedback mechanism for startups in
any phase. I've been very impressed by what I've seen in this project. Keep up
the work guys, you're off to an amazing start!!!

------
idanb
Great work guys! Definitely a really interesting field to continue to dig deep
into. Start ups come in all shapes and sizes, but the underlying patterns are
extremely interesting and important!

------
Adal
This is so awesome, congratulations guys, keep up the great job, you are
definitely discovering the fundamentals behind great entrepreneurs.

------
charlesbaker
Startup Genome team: Thanks so much for your contributions and for helping the
startup ecosystem evolve. We appreciate it.

------
arunpattnaik
Fantastic! Startup Genome is gonna help everyone who is into entrepreneurship.
Keep up the good work guys.

------
JJuan
This is great! I'm glad I can be a part of it. Congrats!!

------
gerds
Great! Finally there's method to the madness of startups.

------
mondras
Interesting indeed

